

Ask HN: RSS feeds for HN user comments? - hella

I'd like to follow the comments of patio11, pg, and others - but with Google Reader. Is this possible?
======
blhack
It should be fairly easy to write a parser for the page if one doesn't exist
now.

Check out beautiful soup:
[http://www.crummy.com/software/BeautifulSoup/documentation.h...](http://www.crummy.com/software/BeautifulSoup/documentation.html#Parsing)
HTML

(I'll play with this for a bit, if you don't want to)

